
Show HN: Afari – decentralized social media app - avthar
https://app.afari.io
======
avthar
Hey HN,

Avthar, a co-founder of Afari here. We started working on Afari earlier this
year while still in college. We’re now working on it full time and are excited
to share the launch of our public beta with the HN community!

We built Afari to give people who value privacy, data ownership and censorship
resistance, an alternative to centralized social media like Twitter and
Facebook. In future, we plan to integrate a token network to help content
creators of all audience sizes monetize their content more easily.

This web app is the first step in our journey. You can read more about how the
app works here: [https://medium.com/afari-blog/introducing-afari-social-
media...](https://medium.com/afari-blog/introducing-afari-social-media-that-
puts-you-in-control-dde49d91eafa)

This is our first time launching anything and the app is still in beta, so
we’d love for you to use the app and offer feedback on features, UX and any
features you think would make Afari more appealing to you!

------
cryo
The headline made me click, but the landing page contains only 4 words:

afari Freedom Trust Ownership

No screenshots, no description, no content.

No offense but I see that often lately, is it just me or do people really sign
up for a app/service/product without prior information about what and how it
is?

Here is an example of what I consider a better landing page:
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so)

~~~
avthar
Hey cryo,

Thanks for the feedback -- we're in the process of putting together a better
app landing page. We have a more proper app landing page up at
[https://www.afari.io](https://www.afari.io) , while the app, for people to
try out is directly linked at [https://app.afari.io](https://app.afari.io).

Moreover, here's a link to a blog that describes our vision and the problems
we intend to overcome: [https://medium.com/afari-blog/introducing-afari-
social-media...](https://medium.com/afari-blog/introducing-afari-social-media-
that-puts-you-in-control-dde49d91eafa)

------
sabbakeynejad
Same, Headline got a click, I was interested. But the UI lacks and your needs
to have a feature set. What sort of Social media app? How do I use it? Who is
it for? Just some thoughts...

~~~
avthar
Hey sabbakeynejad,

Is there anything specific about the UI that you didn't like?

To answer your questions, we could be called a 'micro-blogging app' as Afari
supports posting short text statuses, links and photos. You use it in a manner
similar to twitter or facebook.

Regarding the who the app is for, "We built Afari to give people who value
privacy, data ownership and censorship resistance, an alternative to
centralized social media like Twitter and Facebook. In future, we plan to
integrate a token network to help content creators of all audience sizes
monetize their content more easily."

Thanks for your feedback. The app login page definitely doesn't do a good job
at explaining the app to people in its current state.

